# Betty is due on the 30th! :D



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

KW Farms B'Udderly The Best is bred to KasKi Huckleberry Finn  This was Finns first time breeding a doe, so it took a few heat cycles to get her settled, which is why she is due so late in the year. 

Pictures don't really show it, but Betty is HUGE! Last year at her breeders, she had triplet doelings, and this year I think she has quads. For sure no less than triplets again. Finn was also one of quads  

I've felt kids in there (first time feeling kids in a pregnant animal!!!!  ) and they seem pretty stuffed in there. 

I AM nervous about the delivery... We are leaving for Montana on the 19th but we won't get back till the 26th... So she may deliver while we are gone. We've got a good farmsitter though, so it should go well if she does deliver. 

So, when do you guys think she will deliver? How many? What genders?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Quad bucks. :chin: The 28th, 4:53 am.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Quad bucks. :chin: The 28th, 4:53 am.


NO! Not quad bucks :ROFL: That would be terrible :dazed:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hey, Lacie fired me from thinking pink, maybe you'll get all girls if I say bucks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: I vote quad bucks as well! I'm giving you the curse now :lol: 

I say the 29th at 2:26am


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I say 3 bucks and 1 doe born the 26th


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I say quad Doelings on the 27th.

I'm a BAD guesser so don't hold me to it lol but quad HEALTHY Doelings would be AWESOME


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I say trips...two bucklings and a doeling  on the 27th in the mid-morning ...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And Sydney, do everything in your power to keep her looking like the last picture! Love that depth! :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say quads, 2 bucks and two does. 

So what brings you to the Treasure State? Well, MY state that is


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She has a family thing. I told her she should come to Michigan instead... :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well make her go to Michigan then, I don't want her in my territory :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I say quads, 2 bucks and two does.
> 
> So what brings you to the Treasure State? Well, MY state that is


Family reunion... :tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Well make her go to Michigan then, I don't want her in my territory :lol:


:-o why?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> :-o why?


I'm kidding, of course you're welcome here! It's not too fascinating, but whatever


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm kidding, of course you're welcome here! It's not too fascinating, but whatever


:lol: Okay, good.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Betty had quads about 2 hours ago! Two doelings, and two bucklings  All are doing well, the last kid to be born (a buckling) needed some help at first as he was in the birthing canal for quite a while. He needed some swinging, lots of rubs with a towel, a heat lamp, and bottle fed colostrum, but now he is doing great  All are chamoisee, but the last buckling and the first kid (a doeling) have lots of white overlay. Will post pictures tomorrow sometime


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, quads!!? Congrats! Can't wait for pics


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey, I was right (for once)!! :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep! And considering they shouldn't have been born for another 7-12 days, they are doing great!! The two bucklings are really big, and the doelings are pretty tiny.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! I was going to guess 2 and 2----that's what a doe of mine had last spring and yours looked about as huge. So glad everything went well----now you won't be worrying while you're away.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! Glad to hear they are all doing so well! Great job with that last buckling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! 

Oh well, you got half the curse  :lol: Glad they're all doing well.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

When they were born...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Sydney they are soo cute!!!  I just wanna snuggle them  
Congrats! 
At least you won't have to worry while your on your trip now


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

And this morning...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Sydney they are soo cute!!!  I just wanna snuggle them
> Congrats!
> At least you won't have to worry while your on your trip now


Thank you! They are! :wahoo:

I'll still worry about them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Karen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank you! They are! :wahoo:
> 
> I'll still worry about them


Well of corse! Lol! But at least you won't worry about her kidding whole your gone  lol


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

How cute! Congrats. They look like two separate sets of twins. Haha two look like they are hers and two look like they are someone else's. That's so funny how she marked them. So happy they are hear safe and healthy!


----------

